# No room for a slow start: Rockets' schedule starts tough



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wed 2 Sacramento 7:30pm -- -- 
Sat 5 New Orleans 7:30pm -- -- 
Tue 8 Orlando 7:30pm -- -- 
Thu 10 @ Miami 8:00pm -- TNT 
Sat 12 @ New Jersey 8:00pm -- -- 
Sun 13 @ Boston 6:00pm -- NBATV 
Tue 15 @ Minnesota 7:00pm -- -- 
Thu 17 @ San Antonio 8:30pm -- TNT 
Fri 18 Detroit 8:30pm -- ESPN 
Sun 20 @ Indiana 6:00pm -- -- 
Tue 22 @ Dallas 7:30pm -- NBATV 
Wed 23 Phoenix 6:30pm -- ESPN 
Fri 25 @ Memphis 7:00pm -- -- 
Sat 26 Chicago 7:30pm -- -- 
Tue 29 Atlanta

That's our November schedule.

There's definitely no room for a slow start a la last year, when we lost to all the bad teams.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't believe we didn't get Xmas day thanks to a done and over Shaq Kobe rivalry. Seriously, what a horrible one sided match that will be.

6 games on national tv in the first month? We are picking up where we left off. That brutal 6 game stretch from the 17th to the 25th worries me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I predict a 9-6 start... McGrady and Yao have never been ones to start out the season strong.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Disregarding NBATV games as nationally broadcasted, the Lakers have more games on TNT, ABC and ESPN than us. Baffling. (Sorry for the random comments, just looking at the schedule and making observations)


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

12-3

hopefully that'll be good enough to get the "McGrady for MVP" ball rolling


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

10 and 5 sounds about right


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> 6 games on national tv in the first month? We are picking up where we left off. That brutal 6 game stretch from the 17th to the 25th worries me.



No kidding.


Houston plays pretty much every top tier team in November, so it's going to be very interesting to see how they fair.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Van Gundy better figure it all out in training camp... at least maybe later in the season we can see the easier Eastern teams, when our players are worn out, they face lesser compettion.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think they will do that bad. The worst they could start out with is a 8-7 win loss record. I think they can do better.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't get too optimistic...I really wouldn't be surprised at a 6-11 again with the schedule we got..but no doubt we will bounce back again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I predict a 9-6 start... McGrady and Yao have never been ones to start out the season strong.



Definitely. Tmac is a notorious slow starter. The good thing is, with the tough stretch, mentally the Rockets will probably be more ready to go for the beginning of the season than usual.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll guess 9-6 as well


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Well If we have a slow start, it might as well be against the good teams. Leaves the cupcakes for when we're playing better.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Leaving aside our backcourt troubles, do you think JVG will start Juwan Howard, or Stro?


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If we are realistic i think we can have 8-12 wins


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> Leaving aside our backcourt troubles, do you think JVG will start Juwan Howard, or Stro?


I'm pretty sure Stro will get the nod as starter, he's our future on this team and I think we intend to keep him happy.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

17th-25th the commisioner must really hate us, but its not that bad as we are slow starters anyway


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, a slow star would be understandable. But look at it this way. at least you're getting most of this out of the way early. Once this is over, and you guys should be warmed up you'll be playing alot of teams like the Clippers, and the Bobcats.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> 17th-25th the commisioner must really hate us, but its not that bad as we are slow starters anyway


It's not like David Stern sits there and makes the schedule.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

sherwin said:


> It's not like David Stern sits there and makes the schedule.


well whoever did does and if its like random choice it was *RIGGED* i tell you :biggrin:


----------

